# Men and sex



## Fee_ (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all, I started a thread in Sex in Marriage, but really after some male perspectives if you have the time... 

Long story short my ex boyfriend is very handsome and seems to have this issue whereby he thinks all girls really want him for is his looks. It manifested itself in our relationship by disrespect towards me and i broke up with him...

Long story long:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/22429-can-men-really-feel-used-after-sex.html

Thanks in advance...


----------

